# Funny bear story.....



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

We were about 45 yards away. I pointed behind my shoulder, and gave the thumbs-up sign. The bear was in a clearing with tall willows on three sides. The bear was broadside, and looking straight at us.

I had my cross hairs in front of the bear as I expected it to run straight ahead if hit. Boom the custom built Feurlocke goes off. the Bear disappears from my scope. But a Had a faint memory of the bear being sucked straight down to the earth faster than I would have thought a bear could drop. But there it was when I lower the scope in a pile.

!/2 hour of Photos and it is time to go to work. Now I had been moving the bear for photos several times and was sure it was dead. But I wanted to check if the bullet exited so it did not get lost if it was just inside the skin. Well it had not only not exited, it had NOT ENTERED. I jumped back about 12' feet in two jumps. Then very carefully examined every part of that bear, there was NO Hole in that bear, None.

Now I am not the brightest pumpkin in the pumpkin patch. But I figure either the bear is not dead or I am having a very bad nightmare. I check the eyes, nothing. Check the nose nothing. Look down the mouth nothing. I stick my little finger down each nostril and one has blood. None was on the face when we did the photo shoot.

There was a stiff wind when he shot, anyway the bullet went right up the nostril perfect center. And did not exit the back of the skull. Very pretty bear.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

A similar thing happened to me.. I shot and killed an eight point whitetail buck one time, and the bullet never left an entrance or exit hole.He was about two hundred and fifty yards when he stepped out in an old logging road.Hoping he would walk down it straight toward me,but he didn't,he walked the other way, away from me.

It was already a long shot for me to take,but he was getting in a slight curve in the road and a few steps more and he would be out of sight,I held my breath,rifle rested on a shooting stick and cross hairs centered where his tail connects to his body,I took the shot.
He never acted like It touched him as he disappeared around the bend.After getting to where he was and checking for a drop of blood or some hair and finding absolutely nothing,I was thinking I shot over him.As I was turning around to walk out, I spotted something white in the brush on the side he came from.After parting the brush and making my way crawling through it,there he was.I got a hold of his back feet and drug him back to the path,still there was no blood on the ground or on the deer.

It was only after I was home and had skinned and was gutting the deer did I find where he was hit.It entered his south end body cavity opening (NOT A NOSTRIL lol) exited the gut on top,and traveled just beneath and at times hitting the underside of his backbone until it lodged just over his lungs.
That was the cleanest deer and with no meat shot up or ruined by the bullet of any deer I have ever killed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

I shot at a pheasant that got up right in front of me. It was only 2 feet off the end of the gun barrel when I shot. I aimed for it's head. It fell at my feet and I picked it up and wrung it's neck. When I cleaned it I couldn't find any blood or wound. I think the concussion knocked it out and I wrung it's neck before it came to.

I shot a high flying duck and it just kept on going. I figured I missed but I watched it because I didn't have anything better to do. It folded about a mile away and crashed into a plowed field. I had to go get the pickup and circle around to retrieve it. No obvious wound or blood but one pellet hit the lungs and it didn't die until the lungs filled up with blood and it drowned.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> A similar thing happened to me.. I shot and killed an eight point whitetail buck one time, and the bullet never left an entrance or exit hole.He was about two hundred and fifty yards when he stepped out in an old logging road.Hoping he would walk down it straight toward me,but he didn't,he walked the other way, away from me.
> 
> It was already a long shot for me to take,but he was getting in a slight curve in the road and a few steps more and he would be out of sight,I held my breath,rifle rested on a shooting stick and cross hairs centered where his tail connects to his body,I took the shot.
> He never acted like It touched him as he disappeared around the bend.After getting to where he was and checking for a drop of blood or some hair and finding absolutely nothing,I was thinking I shot over him.As I was turning around to walk out, I spotted something white in the brush on the side he came from.After parting the brush and making my way crawling through it,there he was.I got a hold of his back feet and drug him back to the path,still there was no blood on the ground or on the deer.
> ...


I did the same thing with a huge buck years ago. 10 point dressed out at 235 lbs. Didn't waste an ounce of meat but sure made soup of his innards! The bullet lodged in his rib cage.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

Nimrod said:


> I shot at a pheasant that got up right in front of me. It was only 2 feet off the end of the gun barrel when I shot. I aimed for it's head. It fell at my feet and I picked it up and wrung it's neck. When I cleaned it I couldn't find any blood or wound. I think the concussion knocked it out and I wrung it's neck before it came to.
> 
> I shot a high flying duck and it just kept on going. I figured I missed but I watched it because I didn't have anything better to do. It folded about a mile away and crashed into a plowed field. I had to go get the pickup and circle around to retrieve it. No obvious wound or blood but one pellet hit the lungs and it didn't die until the lungs filled up with blood and it drowned.


We were down in a swale as the sun was going down, Pheasant Season in S.Pa. My buddies GSP locked up on a point in a creek bottom with tussocks. We had been discussing how tuff pheasants were to bring down on "going-away" shots, and we were keyed up. John suggested I take this one and I stepped up being his dog "Candy" a real steady and proven GSP *****.
I was carrying my fav Sav 20 Ga / .22 shorty, with cylinder choke. It was almost dark when I stepped in and flushed the cockbird. He flushed straight up off his over-nite roost, and silhouetted himself against the lite western sky, and dropped back into the dark backdrop, whereupon I let loose with a load of 6's out of the 20, since I had a trigger job it went off perfect and fell about 7 yds from me, a half a pheasant due to my paranoia about bad shots, and losing him against the dark background. The dogs enjoyed bird parts that night.............one of the best worst shots I ever made, whatta mess !!


----------

